
McCarthy 2.0? - dannylandau
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/16/a-call-to-arms-against-mccarthy-2-0/
======
MaysonL
No Bill of Attainder or ex post facto Law shall be passed. (Article 1, section
9 of the US Constitution)

This smells very like a bill of attainder, though with the current SCOTUS, it
may not be considered to be one.

------
michaelbuddy
What is with Tech Crunch and their political articles making to hacker news?

